# Other Pythons > Morelia >  My soon to be jungle carpet enlcosure

## myztic24



----------

Gio (08-14-2014)

----------


## Gio

That's the way! If you research these carpets, you'll find they will be several meters above the ground a lot of the time. Nothing wrong with a tall cage. Good for you!!

----------


## myztic24



----------


## myztic24

My jungle is roughly around 6 ft

----------


## Tigerhawk

Cool, keep us posted with pictures.

----------


## myztic24

Will do

----------


## CryHavoc17

Very cool! Id love to do something like this for one of my guys

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk 2

----------


## myztic24

My friend was gonna use it for his bearded dragon but didnt wanna deal with converting it so we took it

----------


## myztic24



----------


## Firemaniv

> 


Your not done yet? Hurry up so we can see what its going to look like.

I am jealous becuase i would love to be building one as well for a carpet but i can not get a carpet  atm. One day though.

----------


## myztic24

Lol need to wait till next paycheck to get the glass and finish the wood work

----------


## myztic24

Instead of doin a huge sheet of glass im gonna build doors and put glass in them something like french door

----------


## myztic24



----------


## Firemaniv

What kind of carpet do you have, you might need a bigger bar?

----------


## myztic24

Shes a jungle

----------


## myztic24

I may later on get a broom handle but im afraid she will get like splinters cause thats metal

----------


## Firemaniv

I see people with wood bars all the time on the carpet python facebook page. If i ever manage to get a carpet it will have to be 20% 20%..... of everthing because i can not decide on which subspecies i like the best

----------


## myztic24

Right ours was a rescue friends couldnt take care of her anymore and she was hissy and strikey so they were afraid of her so we took her

----------


## Firemaniv

How long have you had her and now how is her temperment?

----------


## myztic24

2 years she is fine now until she smells a rat then shes a demon but what snake isnt

----------


## Firemaniv

You have any plans for led lighting for her cage? Lowes is carrying a couple of multi-color led kits that will work with timers. A few or more forum members, self included have used them for night time lighting.

----------

_myztic24_ (08-16-2014)

----------


## myztic24

Yeah we were gonna add that to.the top where the wood is missing were gonna then get some wire mesh so cover it so she wont burn herself

----------


## myztic24

she was just chillin

----------

_Firemaniv_ (08-15-2014),_Pyrate81_ (08-29-2014)

----------


## Firemaniv

I have heard a few stories about carpets and how they like to interact with us. There is a youtube vid of a lady and her 11 ft male in her yard and the snake keeps coming back and getting in her lap. You can find it by keyword bodyguard snake. My dad's  girlfirend's father used to be a snake breader and he told me about someone he knew that let their carpet roam the house and that when they would get home from work the snake would go a sit on the couch with them.
Led in my bp bookshelf enclousere

----------


## myztic24

Oh nice

----------


## myztic24

We have 8 snakes

----------


## Firemaniv

I only have 2, want to get a few more but can't at the moment becuase I am waiting to see if i get to go to guam or italy and i think i might not be able to take the 2 i have with us besides that the wife is not to crazy about them in the first place.

----------


## myztic24

Ohh ok

----------


## myztic24

He have 2normal ball pythons 1 cinnamon 1 pinstripe 2 pastels 1 kingsnake 1 jungle carpet

----------


## myztic24

> You have any plans for led lighting for her cage? Lowes is carrying a couple of multi-color led kits that will work with timers. A few or more forum members, self included have used them for night time lighting.


We dont use any times our room has no a.c. and is naturally heated. Everyone is fine poops regulary and sheds perfect everytime one of the joys of living in florida

----------


## myztic24



----------


## Firemaniv

So is the carpet supervising while you build?
 I went to the daytona show today and got to hold this jungle diamond and wanted to bring it home but couldn't but i got the breaders card and he is in fl so hopefully in the future.

----------

Gio (08-28-2014),_Pyrate81_ (08-29-2014)

----------


## myztic24

Sweet im goin tomorrow

----------


## myztic24

Gorgeous diamond

----------


## myztic24

Im gonna put some plexiglass over the wood i love the castle look

----------


## jackh

Any updates? Did it used to be a bookshelf?

----------


## Gio

> So is the carpet supervising while you build?
>  I went to the daytona show today and got to hold this jungle diamond and wanted to bring it home but couldn't but i got the breaders card and he is in fl so hopefully in the future.



Slick looking intergrade there. I like the combo of diamond/jungle or diamond/coastal. For that matter I like coastal/jungle or any type of good sized carpet.

Good call on the breeder's card. I think you may have a new friend soon!

----------


## Firemaniv

> Slick looking intergrade there. I like the combo of diamond/jungle or diamond/coastal. For that matter I like coastal/jungle or any type of good sized carpet.
> 
> Good call on the breeder's card. I think you may have a new friend soon!


The breeder said it was a jungle/ coastal and the number 75%. The breeder is mystic reptiles out of Florida. That carpet was the second he had and the one with a better pattern. This one was in a bag behind the table so when the guy gave it to the snake seemed to want to get to my head/ shoulders as like it was saying "don't put me back in the bag". The guy said it was a 4 year old. I though a 4 year old would be bigger. 

I want a carpet so bad i can not stand it but trying to get the wife talked into it is running in to a brick wall. I get every excuse as to why we don't need another snake to our large collection of 2. I do have one hold up that is a real reason and that is i have applied to go to guam or Italy with my job and i have not heard anything yet. I have been looking @ bhb's collection and inland reptiles as well. I think if i ever can, I will get a bredli and maybe a coastal.if anyone knows about mystic reptiles and thier rep, let me know.

Mystic, hows the enclosure coming?

----------


## myztic24



----------


## Tigerhawk

Wow it looks great. :Smile:

----------


## myztic24

my buddy is bringing me more wire on monday

----------


## myztic24

> Any updates? Did it used to be a bookshelf?


Used to be a dresser

----------


## myztic24

> Wow it looks great.


We had to change a couple ideas but overall it will be done monday then wifey can decorate it

----------


## Firemaniv

> We had to change a couple ideas but overall it will be done monday then wifey can decorate it


Cant wait to see it completed, cuz i am going to need to borrow some ideas, i got a bredli today,

----------


## myztic24

Awesome i cant wait till its done till i can see her inside it

----------


## myztic24

made her hide today now.i need to clean her new water bowl tomorrow put in new screen on the door and should.be done

----------


## myztic24



----------

